# Camping on the Ammonoosuc Trail



## Angus (Aug 4, 2005)

Wondering if anyone has any experience. there is no room at lake of clouds on the the night before I need to go up.  It appears that camping is allowed at distances greater than 200 feet off trail.

I need to be on top of mt. washington early 7:30 AM the next morning (setoff by 5:30-6ish)  and will be with a 9 year old (moderate pace hiker) so I want to be fairly high up the Ammonoosuc Trail. 

Does anyone have any specific experience of off-trail camping areas & if you could provide a distance reference to the lake of the clouds hut that would be appreciated too!

if anyone has another suggested camping spot below the summit, please let me know too.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 4, 2005)

You have three regulations to deal with:

Must be below the alpine zone, defined as where the trees become less than 8' tall.
Must be 200' off specifically the Ammonoosuc Ravine Trail.
Must be 1/4 mile from the Hut.
All of this will get you down a significant distance below Lakes of the Clouds. I don't know of any particular places to camp, though I have to suspect there's something, given that the regulation wouldn't exist if people hadn't been camping along there.

You'd actually be wasting money if you did stay at Lakes, because to be on the summit of Washington by 7:30am you'd have to leave a lot earlier and would miss breakfast.


----------



## Darwin (Aug 4, 2005)

I seem to remember a spot near treeline on the Ammo if you go straight at the last stream crossing instead of taking the sharp right across the stream to stay on the trail the site should be on your left in a little clearing a little ways up. I don't think camping on washington is allowed but if I had to camp on that side of washington that's where I would go.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 4, 2005)

I remember the spot I think Darwin is talking about.  It's just before the sign posting of the alpinezone area off on the right hand side.    That spot may be taken by late friday however.   You may have to scout around.  Plus be aware that tomorrow night some thunderstorms are probable.


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 4, 2005)

That spot was marked with "no camping - revegitation" last time I went by, IIRC.  There's not much that is both legal and good on the Ammy up high.  You might consider the Jewel trail, which has many more camping options.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 5, 2005)

Agree with the others, not much high & legal on Ammo Trail, there is a spot on Jewell in decent height trees but still I'd guess that is a couple of miles from the summit.  

Hermit Lake on the other side is probably closer to the summit & that requires getting permits/reservations


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 5, 2005)

I would go with Mike P's suggestion of Hermit Lake.

You might be able to find 2 spots in a shelter and it's only$10/each.
 ~2 miles to the summit, and starting out at 5:30am and hiking at a very slow pace of 1mph you would still get up there by 7:30am.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just my $.02.

There is several "off-trail" spots just below the AZ marker (1000 yards?) on the left going up. Not even close to 200 feet, but that is where people go. 

Also, although not as high up...the Gem Pool is a nice spot, again...not quite 200 feet. I have used this spot(basecamp) for winter excursions up Washington.

peace.


----------



## Angus (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback.

I'm drawn to the Hermit Lodge hut suggestion. I've never hiked washington from pinkham notch and don't know the tuckerman's trail well. so here are my questions.

1) what does "first come first serve" mean in reference to tickets for camp sites, is it day of - you can't purchase in advance. for a friday night stay, do I need to show up at 9 AM to be assured at tix. 

2)if you get a lean-to (not platform), does it have room for just sleeping bags. what would you suggest for bug protection at night.

3) if again, we were hiking very early, what's the footing like going up the ravine - remember the 9 year old comment early! we'll have head lamps.

4) what time does the place get up, how closely are we bunched up - i'll need to rustle up some b-fast before we go start out saturday AM and I hate to bother people snoozing.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Questions, Calling PNVC is the definitive answer on first come first serve.  Off the top of my head 1-603-466-2721 (or 2727 I can't keep PNVC # separate from the Reservation #) 

The trail is good, some loose rocks but I'm confident that it would be easy to follow with a headlamp, especially up.


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 9, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the footing heading up the Tuck Ravine Trail.  There are some tricky parts on the headwall, but nothing that some slow-paced care can't handle.  By that time, the light should be okay, so even w/o headlamps you should be fine (weather permitting).  
Most people camping up there get up early, so I wouldn't worry _too_ much about waking people up--unless you're making bacon and eggs, and then the smell might rouse some folks!   :lol: 
The platforms should have room to erect a tent; I've never had a problem putting up a 2-3 man tent on a platform.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 9, 2005)

2)The lean-tos have room for setting up a small 1-2 person tent, but it'll be rare to have it empty enough to have room to do that. You'll be sharing with other folks so it'll be all sleeping bags. For bug protection I would suggest a headnet (if it's not too hot and you can sleep inside your bag) or you could get one of those hanging bug nets. Other than that you could use a bivy, or light one of those bug rings.

Bugs are a pain, I wish I could just sleep with frogs all around my bag.


----------

